# what the rv wants



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

OK here is a little fun for the off/down time most of us have   
But think hard ,, and use u'r imagination on this one ,, if u'r rv could talk ,, what would it ask u for ,, for Christmas ??  And i know this sounds silly and such ,, but think about it


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

My Winnie would ask for 4 hydraulic levelers with automatic control from the driver's seat!


----------



## CharlieS (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Tex..

Something tells me that's what the owner wants...


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Your right Charlie.  He is tired of moving 6 times to find the most level area.....


----------



## C Nash (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

6 new tires and a shed to park me under :laugh:  A new owner that wasen't so picky :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

I guess mine would want more gas to be on the road, and like Nash a enclosed garage climate control :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

good ones ,, keep it up 
  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Wondering why it is sitting in the yard when it's supposed to be heading south west for winter.  Wants warmer weather


----------



## Triple E (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Because my owner's take such good care of me, for Christmas, I would like to take Robin and Steve out of this cold miserable weather to a nice and warm climate.  They have earned it!    -Empress    


 :8ball:


----------



## big bilko (Dec 15, 2009)

RE: what the rv wants

To be washed. Owing to water restrictions car and van washing is a no no.Cant even use a bucket. But every time it rains millons of gallons run down the gutter to the sea. ? Instead of building new dams this brilliant government is building a desalination plant? Cost of water will treble and we still allow water to be wasted. :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## cougarkid (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Oil change, lube and a good long warm wash-down.

Maybe an RV Spa Day?


----------



## LEN (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

A new baby brother. And to be adopted.

LEN


----------



## cwishert (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

She says I want to go to the Beach.  She also says"Why would you let that nasty snow get on me?  I live in south east Texas it's not supposed to snow!"
She wants to be washed and waxed and go somwhere where the sun is warm.  And she needs some new tires!.  Is Santa going to read this? :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Carol & John I hope Santa read this and bring me a new garage for mine. I know I am asking a lot, but maybe a bail out from our Prezz will deliver some $$$$$$$.... :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: if we are dreaming might as well dream big


----------



## Shorty (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

My son says it would ask for a Banks Power System so it can run faster and jump higher
My daughter says it wants those cute LED lights underneath so it can be like the new ones
My wife just looked at me and shook her head


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

And u all thought this would be boring ,, i am loving all the inputs ,, but i know ,, "where is mine ?? "
Mine wants to be on the road ,getting use outta those new tires and feeling the warm breeze blowin off a ocean front sight at the beach ,, not just one beach but as many as i can take her too ,, btw mine has a stocking hung up on the front of her ,, hope santa stocks it good  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

My class C wants "back surgery" to repair old damage from an old leak...or to retire and be replaced by a new young thing...

My park trailer wants full hook ups at our seasonal site...


----------



## utmtman (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Mine definitely would want to be out of this snow and single digit weather seeing as how it doesnt seem to have any type of insulation to keep it warm.  And it has had half the upgrade with a chip, plugs, and wires and is begging me all the time to get the headers and exhaust so it doest have to drag itself up them doggone mountains.


----------



## DL Rupper (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants


----------



## Shorty (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

You know...the more I think about it...I belive mine would want his sumtimer to turn into a fulltimer so we can be going all the timer :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

lee go ahead and call Banks, they put mine on and money well spent


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Hollis I called my bank and they just laughed at me :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## buftflair (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

Mine would ask that I finish up the roadster, that I'm rebuilding, and take the Grandkids to the beach :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: what the rv wants

well Nash I would to if you called me. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :clown:


----------

